# Removing Cigar Breath Smell



## surfgod777 (Sep 16, 2008)

Anyone have any tips for removing the smell of cigar smoke on your breath? 

My girlfriend doesn't like it, as I can never get rid of the smell. I have tried mouthwash and toothpaste, but that only hides it for a few hours, then the smell comes back.

Any suggestions???


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

While you wait, try the NEW GORILLA FORUM and make an introduction and take the time to read the stickies. :tu

Get a new girlfriend. :r :bn

Seriously, I don't know of any quick fix, just time. I like drinking a lot of something while I smoke, usually water. Some of the gums out there these days seem to help quite a bit, also seem to help with 'herf mouth', I like Orbitz or Ice Breakers personally. :2


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

gargle everclear or diesel or 151 :al
if don't do it at lest you can get drunk


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

My dad said he used to use Sen Sen to hide smoke breath when he was a kid.

I just like the taste of the stuff.

I'd like to hear what other have to say though.


----------



## CigarDood (Aug 31, 2008)

I feel your pain. Only time seems to take the taste/smell away.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

No easy answer I know of.

When I am done, I usually brush and use Listerine (after I have enjoyed the tasted for a while first).

What also helps is a shower and change of clothes.
It is not just your mouth that smells like a cigar. It is all over your clothing, body and hair.


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=172334&highlight=breath

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=167296&highlight=breath

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=138254&highlight=breath

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=81704&highlight=breath

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=79098&highlight=breath

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=32595&highlight=breath

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=15672&highlight=breath


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Well I guess I don't have to post my search results now.


----------



## BlewSmoke.com (Sep 1, 2008)

I usually bring a smoke home for my wife. After she throws down a 601, she doesn't even notice my breath. :ss


----------



## cherrybomb (Aug 27, 2008)

Crest Pro Health works pretty well for me. Although now thatIthink about it you might be able to gargel some baking soda and water. People put baking soda in their fridge to rid pungent odors, so it may work with your mouth!


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

I have yet to find anything that totally gets rid of it other than time. 


BTW... Welcome to the Jungle! :ss


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I pay a lot of money for that breath/taste in my mouth, no way do I want to get rid of it.

No one ever complains, but maybe that's because it's masked by the scotch.


----------



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

My wife doesn't like the smell. I find that most of the stink isn't on my breath, but everywhere else. The standard routine before bed is:

Wash hands VERY WELL, brush teeth, Listerine, change clothes (at least shirt), then my secret last step... I have a bottle of spray enzyme odor killer stuff that's marketed for pet owners or something (wannabe Febreeze?). It's supposedly all natural and safe, so I spray it IN MY HAIR. Typically it's the shirt & hair that hold most of the smoke smell, so this does the trick. I wouldn't suggest it for a beard though... When I grow a goatee I give it a quick wash with soap and sometimes even hit it with the Listerine. 

I've yet to be kicked out of bed with this routine. If I skip a step, I generally get the "you stink" comment. 

I've also found that when I smoke a cigarillo on lunch break at work, if I smoke out in the breeze and hold the cigarillo downwind of me the entire time, I can get back into the office on three Altoids without anyone noticing. I like when people see me for the first time with a cigar and say, "I didn't know you smoked" because they've never smelled me.

The one time I smoked cigars indoors there was nothing I could do to get the smell off me.

:chk


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

The only solution is to have another cigar :ss


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Try ginger root or a ginger candy.

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/511PCWNQSRL._SL500_AA280_.jpg

Cleanses the pallet.


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

AD720 said:


> Try ginger root or a ginger candy.
> 
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/511PCWNQSRL._SL500_AA280_.jpg
> 
> Cleanses the pallet.


 Haven't heard that one! Thanks!


----------



## Mojo65 (May 26, 2007)

DR NICKS WHITE & HEALTHY

http://www.whiteandhealthy.com/

He is a BOTL too!


----------



## Mojo65 (May 26, 2007)

woops posted the wrong link. this one goes to his breath spray for use after smoking, http://www.whiteandhealthy.com/productview.asp?id=6


----------



## habanafinger18 (Sep 6, 2008)

After smoking a cigar last night I chewed on two fresh basil leaves from the back yard and my wife who loves to comment on cigar breate did not even notice. Try it what have you got to lose.:2


----------



## Rudder (Feb 7, 2008)

Try sucking on a Csonka air purifier


----------



## PinkPistol86 (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks guys and possibly gals. My parents don't know that I smoke as much as I do, so this helps a lot.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Biotene has always worked pretty well for me.

MCS


----------



## habanafinger18 (Sep 6, 2008)

When one leaf giveth another taketh away!:ss


----------



## BlackDog (May 19, 2006)

Eating an apple seems to help. I think between the crunching (which cleanses your teeth), and the acid, it does a pretty good job of cleansing the breath.


----------



## adp (Sep 13, 2008)

What I do, which can save me sometimes, 

Keeping floss and Listerine, travel size with me. Does a great job, masking the mouth.


----------



## the nub (Mar 24, 2006)

Peanut butter. I think it may have something to do with the oils. It works much better than brushing and flossing.


----------



## Romark (Aug 23, 2006)

surfgod777 said:


> Anyone have any tips for removing the smell of cigar smoke on your breath?
> 
> My girlfriend doesn't like it, as I can never get rid of the smell. I have tried mouthwash and toothpaste, but that only hides it for a few hours, then the smell comes back.
> 
> Any suggestions???


My solution, get her to smoke one with you.


----------



## teoulennon (Jul 2, 2009)

I haven't found anything that gets rid of the smell. I usually smoke late at night, brush, floss, and use listerine, and in the morning I still have cigar breath. It smells more like coffee to me though..and apparently my gf does too! I woke up one morning and she asked if I had been drinking coffee!


----------



## defcon3 (May 3, 2009)

1 tablespoon of fresh lemon juice (not the crap in the bottle) and 1 tablespoon of water...

Use this as a mouthwash and it will destroy cigar breath for good...


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

What are you guys??? Freakin' medicine men or something???:laugh:

Learned a few tricks though... Good stuff!


----------



## emk (May 4, 2009)

They are not medicine men nor m.d.s apparently. A quick m.d. removes cigar breath or at least stops the complaints. If it doesn't, f. !


----------



## friz (Jul 24, 2008)

milk and peanut butter. Also scrape your tongue with your tooth brush


----------

